# Crypt ID



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey guys,

I recently faced a problem of not being able to identify all the plants in my nursery...so i seek your help. There's quite a bit of them so i just post a few each time 

Thanks


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Cryptocoryne Lingua to get things started...


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

crypt to be identified ...


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

next crypt....


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

none are showing. Just red x's


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

next crypt...


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It would be easier for me to tell them apart if they were grown submersed. Crypt #1 looks like C. x willisii---used to be called lucens or nevillii
Crypt #2 might be (I am guessing!) C. walkeri ?
Crypt #3 might be a young C. wendtii
Crypt # 4 cound be either C. pontederiifolia or C. moehlmannii


----------

